
The Psychology of Moving - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/28/realestate/28cov.html
======
BigZaphod
"..moving is incredibly stressful and people don’t realize it"

My family almost moved recently. We finally found a buyer for our house, and
since we were moving across the country, we quickly took a short trip to pick
out a new house. We had to decide on a place within days while not being at
all familiar with the area. I think it was the most stressful time of my
entire life - and I'm married and have a child!

Then the deal fell through on our house which canceled the deal on the house
there, and for a moment it was a great weight removed! Except then we'd have
to do it all over again because we were back to square one - despair and a
whole new level of stress set it.

Finally, my employer decided that we didn't have to move after all and that
working remotely was going just fine and it wasn't worth the effort. Suddenly
the world was a brighter place, the sale sign removed from the yard, and the
extended family was happy again.

How anyone could not realize all that stress is beyond me - and we didn't even
actually move!

